# Darwin Calendar Server on FreeBSD 7.1



## tanakorn (Apr 20, 2009)

Has anyone ever been installed Darwin Calendar Server on FreeBSD 7.1?

I try to install it by these steps, http://blog.royhooper.ca/2007/07/07/installing-the-darwin-calendar-server-on-freebsd.

When I finished set up and run server, it told me that my kerberos.so has Undefined symbol "gss_nt_service_name".

I try to fix this problem but still can't do it. Has anyone finished this installation? How can you fix this problem?

Thank you.


----------



## gordon@ (Apr 21, 2009)

I believe you need to install the MIT Kerberos (from ports) and not rely on the one in the base system. That error seems to imply that it is finding the kerberos from the base system which doesn't have that symbol.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2009)

That page states:


> To get kerberos libraries on your FreeBSD system, install /usr/ports/security/krb5.





> Youâ€™re also going to need PyKerberos, but it wonâ€™t work as-is on FreeBSD. First weâ€™ll fetch it to the current working directory:



Did you do all that too?


----------



## tanakorn (Apr 21, 2009)

I have already installed that kerberos5 package and I did all the steps.

I think my error come from PyKerberos because that error is told that when it import kerberos.so of PyKerberos there isn't that symbol (gss_nt_service_name).


----------



## hashbang (Apr 22, 2009)

The build script for PyKerberos relies on krb5-config to get the proper library locations. The base system provides one, but you need to point it to the MIT krb5-config which is in /usr/local/bin... So, specify PATH=/usr/local/bin:$PATH before running the "run" script or building PyKerberos.


----------



## tanakorn (Apr 23, 2009)

hashbang said:
			
		

> The build script for PyKerberos relies on krb5-config to get the proper library locations. The base system provides one, but you need to point it to the MIT krb5-config which is in /usr/local/bin... So, specify PATH=/usr/local/bin:$PATH before running the "run" script or building PyKerberos.



Thank you very much!!!!


----------

